# Sharpe and Dohme



## logueb (Mar 15, 2015)

I would assume that this is a Sharpe and Dohme Poison with the x's on both sides.  Any info on this one?  Dug it Tuesday at the dump.. Buster[attachment=3-14-2015 134.JPG] [attachment=3-14-2015 135.JPG]


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 16, 2015)

It's a KO-5 variant. Very common. The other issue has Poison down both sides in the lattice. $5


----------

